# Nismo Intake installed.....



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

Opinion wanted,

I just installed a Nismo intake over the weekend and I was debating if i should leave the stock air scoop in place to feed cold air to the intake. will this help supply cold air flow to the intake?

http://image1ex.villagephotos.com/pubimage.asp?id_=982643
http://image1ex.villagephotos.com/pubimage.asp?id_=982665


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I would leave in in place..at a stand still it will suck up air from the engine compartment but as you travel, it will help focus air onto the filter.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks. That was what i thought but i didn't know for sure if that air scoop would act as a ram to supply air to the filter.....

Now i just need to get rid of the resonator on the intake.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

psychomark said:


> *Now i just need to get rid of the resonator on the intake. *


You can order the mid pipe from Frankencar I believe.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Be prepared for a signifiant increase in sound.... not that that is a bad thing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *You can order the mid pipe from Frankencar I believe. *



Great just what i was lookin for. I just ordered the midpipe from Frankencar. 
Yeah i read from the net forum it will be louder. Im not put off by the noise but my neighbors will be. Thanks for the info.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

psychomark said:


> *Opinion wanted,
> 
> I just installed a Nismo intake over the weekend and I was debating if i should leave the stock air scoop in place to feed cold air to the intake. will this help supply cold air flow to the intake?
> 
> ...


Thats not a Nismo intake. The Nismo intake is not released for sale yet!

Mike


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Nismo Intake installed.....*



morepower2 said:


> *Thats not a Nismo intake. The Nismo intake is not released for sale yet!
> 
> Mike *



Shhhh don't tell.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Hell might as well be....It will probably be made by some company that just put's Nismo's name on it...just like Stillen


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Nismo Intake installed.....*



morepower2 said:


> *Thats not a Nismo intake. The Nismo intake is not released for sale yet!
> 
> Mike *



The parts guy that sold it to me says it is Nismo and that it is made by K&N from Nissan specs. So if its not Nismo its still Nissan.
The box that it came in has a Nissan Genuine parts stickers and part #. As long as its a Nissan part im happy bcuse i won't get crap if i need to get it serviced for intake problems. I got this from Legend Nissan and not from ebay or mail order so till its proven other wise i call it Nismo.


http://image1ex.villagephotos.com/pubimage.asp?id_=987363
http://image1ex.villagephotos.com/pubimage.asp?id_=987361


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Nismo Intake installed.....*



psychomark said:


> *The parts guy that sold it to me says it is Nismo and that it is made by K&N from Nissan specs. So if its not Nismo its still Nissan.
> The box that it came in has a Nissan Genuine parts stickers and part #. As long as its a Nissan part im happy bcuse i won't get crap if i need to get it serviced for intake problems. I got this from Legend Nissan and not from ebay or mail order so till its proven other wise i call it Nismo.
> 
> 
> ...


It is a part from Nissan Motorsports USA, that is not a Nismo part. The Nismo part will be a CAI when its released in a few months.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Nismo Intake installed.....*



morepower2 said:


> *It is a part from Nissan Motorsports USA, that is not a Nismo part. The Nismo part will be a CAI when its released in a few months.
> 
> Mike *


So Nissan Motorsports USA is not Nismo?
So then i guess what Nissan Motorsports Japan is Nismo?

Bare with me this is muh first Nissan so i don't know to much about it yet. Like i said as long as its a Nissan part im happy because it covers my ass if i need maf sensor work done.

So does that mean i won't get the extra 5-10 hp gain because its not a Nismo intake.......  j/k


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Nismo Intake installed.....*



psychomark said:


> *So Nissan Motorsports USA is not Nismo?
> So then i guess what Nissan Motorsports Japan is Nismo?
> 
> Bare with me this is muh first Nissan so i don't know to much about it yet. Like i said as long as its a Nissan part im happy because it covers my ass if i need maf sensor work done.
> ...


LOL!!!   

I use to have that same set up before I upgraded to this:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=8435

NPM gave the Pop-Charger about a +7 hp gain on the dyno.
My Injen's at +13 hp.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

yea i remember seeing that on the forum 
So you like the cai better than the wai. as for me right now i'll stick to wai cuse im still new to intakes and still afraid of cai and water. at least with wai its located high above the engine compartment.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Oh yes, very pleased!
The CAI minimizes the 3.5's throttle "hesitation"
considerably as well as "gives back" the small
amount of low end torque I lost when I installed 
my cat-back. Injen rates the CAI tq. @ +11 ft. llbs.


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

I'd go with a CAI over a WAI any day. I have the Place Racing CAI on my 01 and love it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

as i remember from the other site altimas.net changing out the radiator cap will remove the hesitation and adding "plasma" will give me 60+hp gain................  

that's y i come to this site better info over here.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

psychomark said:


> *as i remember from the other site altimas.net changing out the radiator cap will remove the hesitation and adding "plasma" will give me 60+hp gain................
> 
> that's y i come to this site better info over here. *


Well, we try...


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Is that Nissan filter dry or oiled?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> *Is that Nissan filter dry or oiled? *


Its an oiled filter made by K&N im told.


----------

